
Hatch – DigitalOcean's new incubator program - farslan
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/introducing-hatch/
======
Veen
> Must be backed by a partner accelerator, incubator, or VC firm.

Be nice if this could be used by people who are bootstrapping their company
and don't intend to take investment or have anything to do with VC.

Although I guess DigitalOcean is relying on VCs and incubators to do the work
of filtering out spurious claims and con artists.

~~~
mitchwainer
Hi! I'm one of the co-founders of DigitalOcean. Our plan is to open the Hatch
program up to bootstrapped startups around the world.

We've launched the Hatch program in beta to pilot the program to a small group
of startups over the next month. While in beta, we're going to be working to
refine the offering and eligibility criteria for bootstrapped startups to
apply.

For now, we've included a call to action on the Hatch landing page for those
bootstrapped startups who are interested in joining the Hatch program once we
open it up to a larger group of startups.

~~~
no1youknowz
This is great news. Thank you for being responsive to the bootstrap community
:).

How long do you expect the beta to last for and I couldn't see a CTA for
bootstrapped startups. But I'd rather send an email for consideration to
whoever is running the program / support when you guys have opened the
program.

Thanks

------
asadlionpk
Great stuff! Their initial offering is $100k in digital ocean credits. Other
cloud services also have similar offerings for startups

Here are some links for comparison:

AWS:
[https://aws.amazon.com/activate/benefits/](https://aws.amazon.com/activate/benefits/)
Azure:
[https://bizspark.microsoft.com//plus/](https://bizspark.microsoft.com//plus/)
Google:
[https://cloud.google.com/developers/startups/](https://cloud.google.com/developers/startups/)

------
budhajeewa
As DigotalOcean is already very developer friendly, it's great to see it
becoming startup friendly in a financial/mentoring fashion.

